# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đầy là thời gian để tạm biệt sự ồn ào và náo nhiệt của thành phố, đến với không gian yên tĩnh, thiên nhiên hữu tình của Côn Đảo, chiêm ngưỡng di sản Động Thiên Đường Phong Nha ở Quảng Bình. Hay khám phá Tháp vàng Shewedagon của Myanmar và hòa mình vào khung cảnh thơ mộng tại Hàng Châu - Tô Châu, nơi nổi tiếng với ngành dệt lụa tơ tằm, với những căn nhà cổ cùng vườn cây cảnh xanh tươi  :Wink: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đảo Ngọc Côn Sơn*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.861.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn 6 - 15 khách)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: hàng ngày

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và chi phí tổ chức

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Lửa Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Quảng Bình - Động Thiên Đường*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 3.800.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 20 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng tàu hỏaKhởi hành: 27/04/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhThuyền tham quan Động Phong Nha và bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

